# who's running this site?



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

so who got this site up and runing?s it the dwr and tehy just changed it to the net so they can hide it from people better or what ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: who's ruining this site?*

As far as I've been told, its all the old mods from the DWR but is not government affiliated so this site won't be caving to pressure from tree huggers and the HSUS if somebody jokingly makes a comment about getting "western" on their dog. :roll: Wasn't there a post where somebody said something about animals being shot, eaten, cooked etc.... and thats what this site is all about? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: who's ruining this site?*

cool. i was just woundering.


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> so who got this site up and runing?s it the dwr and tehy just changed it to the net so they can hide it from people better or what ?


I have never been in a forum like this, do they get alot of heat from tree huggers? Is there a reason to hide a forum such as this?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, no reason to hide it.... but there was a topic on the old DWR government forums about a guy getting "western" on his dog... not that he'd ever just beat the hell out of it but some guy took offense, wrote a letter to the Humane Society and they got all over the DWR about it. That along with numerous other little questionable things over three years contributed to the DWR suddenly terminating the forums. This is a privately owned and run forum so we're not nearly as succeptible to outside influence as a government "entity" would be. 8) This should turn into a great place to be since most of the old DWR members are finding their way here and with all the same mods and regulations that the DWR forum had, its something we're already used to dealing with... no new drama.... Its a great place to come hang out and share information about everything we love about Utah. Welcome... by the way. :wink:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was only an active member of the old site a month or so and when they jerked it I was way dissappointed! My wife said, "Now maybe you will get something done around here!" So I did, I went out and split a cord of wood and put it in the shed....sheesh....

When my buddy emailed me with this site, I got All excited again....now look at me!!!! A bad case of "gotta type". No work is getting done and the Muzz hunt is less than two weeks away! Where is my motivation? What am I doing? It's 60 degrees outside right now! I should be loading the camper and getting the truck in order....but....NO....here I sit!!!!

Is there a help organization out there for me????? *()*


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

There's no help for you. As soon as you go on that Muzzle loader hunt you be thinking about how you have to get back and tell the story.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gunna start a 12 step therapy on line group to help. Step up to the computer and post 12 times each night. There , that oughta help ya. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

So who exactly is the main forum moderator??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys gald to hear that stuff.Now let get the hunts started and post soem storeys and pic us. *()* *()*


----------



## landshark (Sep 27, 2007)

wow - glad i found this site - i was still using the other one that got set up right after DWR shut it down. lookss like a lot more participation here.


----------

